# i got a diamond ring, he got a hedgehog. (picture heavy.)



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

It began when I first met my fiance and he told me he wanted a hedgehog. I pretty much ignored him for years because I knew nothing about hedgehogs and didn't realize that they can be unique, rewarding pets. About two months ago he asked one last time if we could adopt one and I said yes--because I knew our landlord didn't allow pets. (I was a mean girlfriend, hahah.) The joke was on me: he proposed and later that week emailed the landlord with research he'd been doing on hedgies. The landlord said he'd make an exception to the policy! Whoops! I'd saddled myself with a handsome hedgie lover and knew I was in trouble.

Thus began my fascination with hedgehogs. I began researching breeders in the area and quickly stumbled upon this site as a veritable wealth of knowledge. I found myself lurking the forums and reading up on hedgehog genetics and bedding benefits instead of studying for finals. I added myself to the waitlist over at Riddle's Hedgehogs (the hedgehog project quickly became mine instead of the fiance's, heheh) and began buying cage suppies (including lobster-patterned fleece, which is clearly essential for any hedgie.)

We originally planned to call our baby Ben Quiller after one of our favourite musicians, Ben Kweller, who has a song that mentions hedgehogs. Unfortunately the fiance's first pick, a little boy, ended up being chosen by someone else. I got to pick out our precious little girl, instead. Thus the name Benna Quiller  (Yay for terrible puns!)

So, for your consideration, baby Benna Quiller:

[attachment=2:3u5e9up9]bennapic03.jpg[/attachment:3u5e9up9]

[attachment=1:3u5e9up9]bennapic04.JPG[/attachment:3u5e9up9]

[attachment=0:3u5e9up9]bennapic05.JPG[/attachment:3u5e9up9]

A huge thanks to all of the people on this awesome site for all of the help I got (when you didn't even know you were helping!) and to tomato and Hedgiepets for listening to me babble when I popped into the chatroom 

p.s. Ben Kweller's song where he mentions hedgehogs:


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

More photos!

[attachment=2:17wji523]bennapic06.JPG[/attachment:17wji523]

[attachment=1:17wji523]bennapic07.JPG[/attachment:17wji523]

[attachment=0:17wji523]bennapic08.JPG[/attachment:17wji523]


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright, that's enough for awhile 

[attachment=1:27epfq0h]benna09.JPG[/attachment:27epfq0h]

[attachment=0:27epfq0h]bennapic10.JPG[/attachment:27epfq0h]


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

SO STINKEN CUTE!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What a cute story!  And what a smart fiance...


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's gorgeous, congratulations on the engagement and hedgie


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Oh my sweet goodness! She's just precious!! Love the pinto spots. Love the picture of the squished tookus! So glad you have her & have posted some wonderful pictures.


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

She's adorable!
And congratulation with your ring and hedgie


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Ahw very cute story haha 
and congratz!


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks guys! We're so glad to have her. My fiance is already in love...he's almost as cute as she is.

[attachment=0:21n7tphx]outplease.JPG[/attachment:21n7tphx]


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

i like that song so much. i play it everytime i'm near a jukebox. also commerce texas sounds like converse texas (where i live) so we always change the lyrics so they sound like they are about us. 

congrats! he's so cute.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

She is so cute!!!! Cute is not a good enough word to describe her!! I thoroughly enjoyed these pictures, especially the escapee and the smooshed hedgie tookus :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Congrats on both events! Totally love the smooshed hedgie tookus too!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

Aw, thanks guys! We're rather fond of her tookus, whether smooshed or regular.

Happy holidays to all!

[attachment=0:209vpsbe]sillybenna.jpg[/attachment:209vpsbe]


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What a cute picture! I also love the song parody.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic! She sounds like a little doll. Clearly she has huffed and puffed her way right into your hearts!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Great picture and I love the song


----------



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh!!!!! Kyoooot!!!!!!! :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## K_Sora (Dec 26, 2010)

She almost looks like she's wearing a white skirt! How adorable =3 I'm glad to hear you've had a good experience with Riddle's, that's actually the breeder that I'm hoping to get my little love when I'm ready for a hedgie.

Congrats to you on your upcoming marriage and the little bundle of joy.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

I second the Riddle experience (I got Shocktop there). I didn't mention her by name before, because I didn't know the line between storytelling and name dropping.

Congrats, Poetic! My holiday season has been terribly busy and computerless, but I knew this thread was coming and I hunted it down. I'm so glad she's so cute!
Seeing that little baby in the Riddle travel box took me back to a month ago when I got Shocktop. She's already huge and grumpy. I'll PM you a message (probably tomorrow) to show you how quickly she grew. 

Take about 400 pictures a day, or you'll miss something, because by next week she'll be eating out of that food bowl no problem .

And keep us updated .


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

She's beautiful!  congrats on your new hedgie! well-played, boyfriend of yours! :lol:


----------

